# What do you like with your fries?



## fried fish (Jan 7, 2005)

How can I be starting this after I've just eaten dinner, is beyond me!  I didn't know where to stick this .. lol.. I guess fries are considered kinda like appetizers.

I like vinegar poured on mine...also mine dunked into french-onion dip...or blue cheese...and of course Heinz ketchup!


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2005)

Hellman's mayonnaise.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 7, 2005)

ahhh..forgot mayo!


----------



## pst1can (Jan 7, 2005)

like my fries with chil and melted cheese on top....easy on the beans though not crazy about alot of beans...Pst


----------



## fried fish (Jan 8, 2005)

pst1can said:
			
		

> like my fries with chil and melted cheese on top....easy on the beans though not crazy about alot of beans...Pst


sounds good.. I even like the beans... they don't have that affect on me.. lol


----------



## middie (Jan 8, 2005)

chili and cheese
ketchup and mayo
sometimes mustard
and dunked in chocolate
milkshakes ( yes it's yummy )


----------



## wasabi (Jan 8, 2005)

*Salt*


----------



## fried fish (Jan 8, 2005)

yes middie, McD's FF dunked in a choc. shake! YUM!!


----------



## Erik (Jan 8, 2005)

I love hot, crispy fries, with salt. Sometimes a little Heinz ketchup.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 8, 2005)

Dipped in ranch dressing or jalapeno ketchup


----------



## luvs (Jan 8, 2005)

brown gravy is my favorrite but malt vinegar too.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 8, 2005)

I like 'em hot and crispy, lightly salted and dipped in Ranch.


Z


----------



## buckytom (Jan 8, 2005)

ketchup, salt, malt or balsamic or red wine vinegar, brown or turkey gravy, bleu or cheddar or "whiz" cheese, chilli and raw onions, frank's red hot sauce, thousand island or ranch dressing.


----------



## crewsk (Jan 8, 2005)

On mine I like malt vinegar, ketchup, mayo, or chili & cheese. My kids like a mixture of hot sauce, mustard, & black pepper on theirs.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 8, 2005)

Any "poutine eaters" on line?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 8, 2005)

I might want to be one, Lifter.  'Splain, please.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 8, 2005)

Poutine is a French Canadian favourite with fries...basically its cottage cheese and a really rich thick gravy...

And no-I'm like everybody else, I'm up  for the ketchup, (with or w/o gravy!), vinegar, salt, "hot" ketchup, if the mood and opportunity are there, but, honestly, I sort of draw the line at poutine...

On the other hand, there's enough Canadians that go for it...


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 9, 2005)

Salt and Miracle whip and sometimes ketchup.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Salt and Miracle whip and sometimes ketchup.


never tried miracle whip.. I imagine that would be good


----------



## mudbug (Jan 9, 2005)

Lifter said:
			
		

> Poutine is a French Canadian favourite with fries...basically its cottage cheese and a really rich thick gravy...



Count me out, even though I have some French Canadian heritage!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 9, 2005)

fries = potatoes = vegetable  8)


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

these are good too!

Parmesan Fries:

1 1/2 lbs baking potatoes, peeled and cut into thin strips
1 tbsp grated parmesan cheese
1 tbsp veg. oil
1/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp paprika
1/4 tsp pepper

Preheat oven to 450°.  Combine all ingredients in a bowl, and toss well.  Arrange potatoes in a single layer on a cookie/baking sheet.  Bake for 35 min or until golden.  Around 4 servings.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

now those fries I just posted the recipe for would be good with that red pepper dressing/dip.  I'll have to find that recipe again.. lol  I have it in one of my books.  I was looking for it last week, but I can't find it.  It sure doesn't help when you have a complete library of cookbooks.  I try to use those small "Post it" things and mark the page if there is something I'm going to make, or it's a favorite recipe.


----------



## fried fish (Jan 9, 2005)

I found that dressing.. here it is:

Roasted Red Pepper Dressing: 

7 oz jar roasted red peppers, drained and patted dry 
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper 
1 tbsp vinegar 
1/4 cup olive oil 
1/4 cup plain yogurt 
salt and pepper to taste 

In a blender or food processor puree the red peppers, cayenne, and vinegar until the mixture is smooth and with the motor running add the oil in a stream. Turn off the motor, scrape down the sides, and blend in the yogurt and salt/pepper to taste.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 9, 2005)

If I do not toss them with evoo, minced Italian parsley and minced garlic, I dip in wasabi mayo.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 9, 2005)

I like 'em with salt, and once in awhile with vinegar.  But one of my favorite memories is of my father and me when I was a little kid, eating hot, freshly fried french fries in Wonder bread-butter-and-french-fry sandwiches at the kitchen table.  The bread has to be folded, not cut.  Cutting ruins it.  He was a master french fry preparer ... he was Welsh, emigrated to the US when he was seven, but before that, a big treat in his village was buying a portion of hot, crispy french fries, wrapped in a cone of newspaper and sprinkled with vinegar.  


Cats


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 9, 2005)

Fries with TANGY (vinegar) and spicy (chipolte peppers) BBQ sauce. OR fries in a garlic & cilantro based sauce with sea salt. The fries are not salted. The dipping provides the need flavor.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 9, 2005)

Catseye said:
			
		

> But one of my favorite memories is of my father and me when I was a little kid, eating hot, freshly fried french fries in Wonder bread-butter-and-french-fry sandwiches at the kitchen table.  The bread has to be folded, not cut.  Cutting ruins it.



Dang, I forgot an important ingredient in these sandwiches:  Honey.


----------



## amber (Jan 12, 2005)

my favorite is brown gravy, or chicken gravy, also with ketchup.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 12, 2005)

Catseye said:
			
		

> But one of my favorite memories is of my father and me when I was a little kid, eating hot, freshly fried french fries in Wonder bread-butter-and-french-fry sandwiches at the kitchen table.



those are otherwise known as a chip butty. great apres-drinking food.


----------



## Catseye (Jan 12, 2005)

buckytom said:
			
		

> those are otherwise known as a chip butty. great apres-drinking food.



Chip butty?  Hmm ... that's cool, but I don't remember ever hearing the term, Bucky.  Is it Welsh, or English?

And yes, I imagine chip butties would be excellent hangover food.  Nothing like a triple carb load to feed the starving liver, LOL.


Cats


----------



## CoucousDilemna (Feb 20, 2005)

I feel a need to step in and defend poutine. 

Poutine is a mix of fries, gravy and *cheese curds *(not cottage cheese, as reported earlier in this thread). Sometimes one sees it made with grated cheese here in Ontario, but that's not real poutine.

Poutine is delicious, artery-clogging, and a gift from the people of Quebec to their fellow Canadians.  In Canada, or in Eastern Canada at least, one can get poutine at most fast food joints.

Mixing fries, gravy and cottage cheese does sound revolting.  Although there are variations of poutine (e.g. using chili instead of gravy), I have never heard of replacing the cheese curds with cottage cheese.


----------



## SierraCook (Feb 20, 2005)

I like garlic on my fries.  I also use this recipe with my own handcut French fries.    

Garlic Fries

12 ounces Ore-Ida frozen Golden Fries or Country Style Fries
1/2 tablespoon butter or canola margarine
1/2 tablespoon olive oil
2 teaspoons minced fresh garlic (CD used garlic press)
2 tablespoons fresh parsley-finely chopped
2 tablespoons shredded parmesan cheese

Bake fries according to directions on package. Melt butter, olive oil, and garlic in small saucepan on low for 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly to mellow garlic a bit. Place hot, crispy fries in medium-size bowl, drizzle with hot butter mixture and add fresh parsley and cheese over the top. Toss to blend. Spoon onto serving plates.


----------

